# Chevron's



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is a rod I finished for a customer's daughter(9 years old) for Christmas. Sometimes it's nice to go back to the "Old School Chevrons"
Rod is a Calstar 196-7L...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a great looking rod! I especially like the spiral in the cork. Cool idea!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Very Nice! Hope I can do that good someday


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Not bad....*

in fact very nice. What kind of blank did she get?


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Rod is a Calstar 196-7L...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice, and I like the inlay in the cork tape as well, I saw that in one of my old instructional videos and you just reminded me I need to give it a try sometime- very cool...

:fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Perdy work!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

It's just not fair. I'm nearly sixty years old and just received my first custom rod and here is a nine year old who's getting one. ;-)

Nice work TB.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind words....I will post the next rod soon. Calstar GX8...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

looks great.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Very Nice


----------

